
Ask HN: Pushing code to personal GitHub from work - purplehazard
Hi HN, need your opinion.<p>I often do tutorials (PluralSight etc) at work in downtime and sometimes push that code to my personal GitHub account so that I can work on it after going home. I have never copied or pushed anything remotely related to my actual work.<p>Does this sort of behavior discouraged and can be used against me in any way by the firm?
======
duxup
It might be worth asking your employer, if you feel you can ask.

Getting the response in an email would be helpful.

If you don't feel comfortable asking, perhaps that answers the question.

